# Kayak vs SUP for fishing



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

If you were going to use your boat as mothership, would you prefer to transport and use a kayak such as 12-14' paddle yak (no peddle drive) or a SUP like the Live2Fish to fish flats, no motor zones, etc?

The kayak would likely be easier to transport even though heavier. The SUP is more stable and can use a small cooler for a seat but I would assume is slower.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The L2Fish is going to actually be faster to paddle due to the cat hull design. My friend's L2Fish was definitely faster than my Cayo 122 SUP.

It all comes down to what boat you are using as a mothership and the type of fishing you'll be doing..IMHO.

I've had kayak, SUP, and canoe...I actually prefer push poling my canoe to all other non-motorized options...especially for skinny water fly fishing or backwater exploration. The canoe is superior in all areas, except for windy days.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

We’ve done the mothership deal. Blue wave 22’ power boat, WS Ride 115 and WS Commander 140. No problem getting both aboard on that center console. 

I’ve never fished off a SUP. I do fish standing out of the Commander. Standing up IMO is a big advantage for spotting fish and structure, but my buddy with the WS ride and Blue wave seems to have little issues fishing and finding fish while seated in his kayak.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

This would be for exploring backwaters that are too far from a ramp to paddle to and include no motor zones so mothership is a neccesity. I have 12' 3" on the cockpit floor of my boat to transport it without adding more rod holders and racks.

Fishing would defintely include spin and maybe some fly but most of the time would be conventional gear.

I've fished out my kayak but standing would be nice and it's just not happening on my yak no matter what the advertisements say, plus it's 20lbs heavier to transport.

If the Live2Fish is as fast as a good kayak I think I would prefer it. Transporting without tearing the boat up is a concern though.

crboggs... did you tow the canoe behind the boat or just paddle out? Wife would love a canoe that I paddle her around in but transporting it seems like it would be worse than my kayak.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

I fished for years as a teenager/young man almost exclusively from a kayak. I love the versatility of a sit on top kayak for everything from fishing to hunting and camping to surfing waves at the beach. I have never fished from a SUP but know that I would prefer a kayak simply because of the backrest.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I mothership SUPs with modified fins so I can get through shallow spots. Fly fishing only. It’s great fun and a challenge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2020)

Half Shell said:


> If you were going to use your boat as mothership, would you prefer to transport and use a kayak such as 12-14' paddle yak (no peddle drive) or a SUP like the Live2Fish to fish flats, no motor zones, etc?
> 
> The kayak would likely be easier to transport even though heavier. The SUP is more stable and can use a small cooler for a seat but I would assume is slower.


I prefer the kayak over the SUP. I have more room to store a pushpole, extra rod/rods, etc. Also less chance of things falling into the drink.


----------



## mac (Jul 24, 2017)

If I was doing this to fish skinny, calm backwaters I would want the SUP. If you can't stand up you're not going to see anything. I guess there are some kayaks you can stand up in but I've never tried them. Also if you're already mothershipping: speed shouldn't be too big of a deal right? Since you're already most of the way there


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

If you want to travel any distance from the ramp (granted we are talking "paddle distances") the kayak will be better. For stability while standing the SUP... but they are sloooow compared to kayaks. That being said I too prefer a canoe for poling around. I own a SUP that fishes really well slowly for days when I don't want to travel far. I also have a 14' square stern canoe with a 13' push pole for when I want to cover distance or fish with someone. When poling the canoe alone I will put a sandbag or two in the front and pole from the back. Sounds dumb put works really well. Between the two paddle craft I have most "simple" fishing days covered. The biggest tip of all though is whatever you do keep it simple. I always pity the guys that go out in their yaks that look like porcupines with all the gear. It can be so much easier....


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Poling a canoe is great. Quiet, cheap, stable. Wind does get tough but wind is tough on all light crafts.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Do you guys tow the canoe, put in the boat, or are you paddling / poling from shore?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> crboggs... did you tow the canoe behind the boat or just paddle out? Wife would love a canoe that I paddle her around in but transporting it seems like it would be worse than my kayak.


I paddle / pole the canoe. But I think it would be easier to mothership as well...as you can empty it out and it might weight less. Also wouldn't hold water and be heavier when trying to reload. The challenge would be length, width, bulkiness...depending on the size of the canoe. I just can't imagine carrying my old kayak or SUP over my head. *lol*

You can find cheap canoes all over the place...something you can play around with without worrying about a huge investment or breaking it...and if the wife would like it then it may be worth some cheap experimentation.

And...for covering distances...a canoe brings two paddles into the equation.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

BadKnotGuy said:


> *The biggest tip of all though is whatever you do keep it simple. *I always pity the guys that go out in their yaks that look like porcupines with all the gear. It can be so much easier....


Yes. Absolutely. This.

View media item 1925


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I'd get a Diablo Paddlesports Amigo. It's a kayak that thinks it's a SUP. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc51N5thMiA/


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> I'd get a Diablo Paddlesports Amigo. It's a kayak that thinks it's a SUP.


I had the Diablo Adios. Probably the best hybrid fly fishing platform out there. But a bit of a barge to paddle.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

@crboggs agreed, infact that's why I sold it. I wasnt using mine off a mothership like the OP. I was launching at kayak launches and trying to paddle to flats. RIP. 

If he hadnt mentioned using it off a mothership, then I wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> If he hadnt mentioned using it off a mothership, then I wouldnt recommend it.


Absolutely agree.

Of the three I have owned, I'd most likely try to mothership the canoe before the others just because I could flip it upside down and strap it in...
1) Diablo Adios
2) Cayo 122 SUP
3) WeNoNah Canoe

But still...if I was expressly buying something to mothership it would be an inflatable SUP...


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

crboggs said:


> But still...if I was expressly buying something to mothership it would be an inflatable SUP...


I've considered this as an option, but have heard that inflatables have a lot of "slap" compared to other options because of the upturned "bow". Any experiences?


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

SUP designed to stand up, require all kinds of gadjets/buckets/stripping basket to control fly line sit down ect.
Yak heavy, can be decent for standing, can be kept simple
Solo canoe: my favorite ready made seat, spot to strip fly line, tougher to stand, and gets blown around if it is really windy.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I own both SUP's and a kayak, have fished from both and mothershipped with both. I pick the kayak for any serious fishing expedition. Comfort, stability, storage on board (not that you need a lot) all are better on the yak. I use my SUP a lot more than my yak for just paddling around though. All of that being said, if I was going to do some serious mothership exploration and fishing, it would definitely be a canoe.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

I have always loved SUP fishing. Never owned one though. My buddy got a trolling motor for his and it made life so much easy. Just pack a fishing pole, cooler full of food and drinks, push pole and and the trolling motor and your set. Can’t tell you how many tarpon and snook sit in backwater.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Never fished from a SUP, but we currently have two Jackson Cuba’s. A 12 and 14. Very comfortable, lots of storage and yesterday I was paddling in 3-4 inches of water. When standing though you really can’t turn around or step forward or backwards at all. However I only stand when fly fishing or trying to sight fish in shallow water. It is pretty stable and I have about 180 degrees of fishability. I’m considering mothershipping out to the beaches and fishing rivermouths in the sounds, but will probably tow them behind the Bayliner. Yes, I own a Bayliner.(Insert sarcasm)


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I had a Jackson Cuda 14 and it paddled great but I'm too old and broken to be moving those 75lbs around. No way am I loading and unloading that thing in my boat.

You guys have me thinking hard about a canoe. I did find (online) a 12' canoe made of carbon/kevlar that weights 18lbs. 18lbs would be awesome!

However, it's only 30" wide so I don't think I would be standing. Is it easier to stand in a canoe with a push pole?

http://www.ultralightpaddling.com/canoes.html


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Half Shell said:


> I had a Jackson Cuda 14 and it paddled great but I'm too old and broken to be moving those 75lbs around. No way am I loading and unloading that thing in my boat.
> 
> You guys have me thinking hard about a canoe. I did find (online) a 12' canoe made of carbon/kevlar that weights 18lbs. 18lbs would be awesome!
> 
> ...


Look for some kayak/canoe outriggers like these. There are a couple on the market.
https://yakgear.com/product/yakgear-kayak-canoe-outriggers-gen-2/


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

I've made the transition to SUP fishing and honestly could not imagine fishing anything else. The stability when casting, additional height and then someone mentioned it's healthy for me...

After a visit down to cayo francis lodge down in Belize last year I came back convinced this was how I was going to be able to effectively target areas of flats down here in the keys I typically would not be able to get to without some type of vessel. I was a little reluctant at first, however once you get your program dialed in it truly is a tool to have if you're sight fishing. Having one down in the Bahamas last year allowed me to cross deeper channels I would not be comfortable swimming across, also allowing me to spot tailers(binos and cooler for additional height) in a much more efficient manner then if I was on foot.

My setup consists of a inflatable bote rackham, engel dry box with rod holders, 2lb claw anchor i fasten to the cooler with some parachord, and a bucket on the front that has 2 sides carved out so I can rest the rod with plenty of line pulled out in the bucket in a little bit of water. Typically I will spot the fish tailing or rolling and attempt to figure out where to position myself(this is the trickiest part) in order to get the best shot. I just picked up a 15' carbon fiber push pole which has made windy conditions way less of an effort then when I was on a paddle and allows me to spike out where the bottom allows. 

Someone mentioned the hull slap with the inflatable, this is very true and is probably my only complaint which im willing to sacrifice for portability.

I imagine this could all be done in a stable canoe as well, however just wanted to share in case my feedback sparks some additional considerations perhaps. One additional thing to consider, at least that i've found, is paddling a canoe standing up can be very challenging as it does not track like a SUP. However poling one can be much more tolerable especially in wind(which is probably going to be present 75% of the time you fish).


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> However, it's only 30" wide so I don't think I would be standing. Is it easier to stand in a canoe with a push pole?


My Wenonah Fisherman is about 36" wide at the water line and super stable. I got lucky and found a discontinued royalex model for $1200. If you can find one used, snap it up.

I've fallen off my SUP but never out of my canoe.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

kbanashek said:


> I've made the transition to SUP fishing and honestly could not imagine fishing anything else. The stability when casting, additional height and then someone mentioned it's healthy for me...
> 
> After a visit down to cayo francis lodge down in Belize last year I came back convinced this was how I was going to be able to effectively target areas of flats down here in the keys I typically would not be able to get to without some type of vessel. I was a little reluctant at first, however once you get your program dialed in it truly is a tool to have if you're sight fishing. Having one down in the Bahamas last year allowed me to cross deeper channels I would not be comfortable swimming across, also allowing me to spot tailers(binos and cooler for additional height) in a much more efficient manner then if I was on foot.
> 
> ...


As to hull slap, I read in an older post about draping a towel over the bow. I do that on my SUP, tie it off and roll it up on the bow. When I get to an area that I’m really planning to fish, I roll it over the bow so it drapes over the first 18” or so. Really makes it quiet, but does cause some drag. I drag that wet muddy thing back on the bow when I want to move to another area.

I’ve floated right on top of some suspicious fish. 

Fly fishing from an SUP is a cluster sometimes, but really fun when you get all of the pieces to fall into place.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Outearly said:


> I mothership SUPs with modified fins so I can get through shallow spots. Fly fishing only. It’s great fun and a challenge.


Interested in your shallow water skeg. That’s been something I’ve wanted to change on my 12hd. I can get shallower w my 18’ skiff than I can w my paddleboard.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I’ll take a picture tonight- it’s ugly but works


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

I've swapped out mine as well, this is what I use or can be accomplished with a dremel.

After hitting some hidden rocks while sneaking up on fish and almost going ass over teakettle I made the shift. Barely think twice now about scooting across a flat now, but I probably should.

https://www.rei.com/product/153187/...VjZOzCh0e4QfoEAQYBCABEgIorfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Outearly said:


> As to hull slap, I read in an older post about draping a towel over the bow. I do that on my SUP, tie it off and roll it up on the bow. When I get to an area that I’m really planning to fish, I roll it over the bow so it drapes over the first 18” or so. Really makes it quiet, but does cause some drag. I drag that wet muddy thing back on the bow when I want to move to another area.
> 
> I’ve floated right on top of some suspicious fish.
> 
> Fly fishing from an SUP is a cluster sometimes, but really fun when you get all of the pieces to fall into place.


If possible, can you post pics or take some next time you're out please? I don't care about drag as long as i can creep up on tailers & rollers in silence. 

I mean we're already for gluttons for punishment fly fishing to begin with...why not add another variable to the equation? When I landed my first permit from a SUP I made deals with god during that fight I doubt I'll be able to fulfill...pretty sure that was understood from the start though.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Buy a hobie with foot pedals.....if u get a compass or pro angler they pole great are super stable and fast. If wind kicks up you’ll appreciate the foot pedals over paddling. Pricey but well worth it compass is around 2k but only weighs 60lbs so we throw them on our boats it’s a blast...3-4mph no matter how much wind


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

kbanashek said:


> I've swapped out mine as well, this is what I use or can be accomplished with a dremel.
> 
> After hitting some hidden rocks while sneaking up on fish and almost going ass over teakettle I made the shift. Barely think twice now about scooting across a flat now, but I probably should.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/153187/...VjZOzCh0e4QfoEAQYBCABEgIorfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Interesting- I never saw the whitewater skeg- wish I had- I made one by chopping off my skeg to about 4” and adding that white HDPE- a piece of a Harbor Freight cutting board. Whitewater skeg next time.

I’ll post the towel pick some other time.

A permit- wow.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

fatman said:


> I've considered this as an option, but have heard that inflatables have a lot of "slap" compared to other options because of the upturned "bow". Any experiences?


I have a BOTE inflatable, there is definitely some hull slap. If you can set up a controlled drift with the wind, it’s not as bad. Drifting along and having a micro power pole to stop you when a fished is spotted would be deadly.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

TidewateR said:


> I have a BOTE inflatable, there is definitely some hull slap. If you can set up a controlled drift with the wind, it’s not as bad. Drifting along and having a micro power pole to stop you when a fished is spotted would be deadly.


Agreed, if you can get a down wind position with opposing current I've found makes the ideal scenario. Getting that to happen is not a trivial task. SUP fishing definitely takes some additional planning if you want to optimize your time on the water. I've found having my small claw anchor next to me available to quietly ease down to work fairly well. A micro pole would ideal, I'm just opposed to it from a minimalist standpoint. However I am considering one for my vote rover.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Buy a hobie with foot pedals.....if u get a compass or pro angler they pole great are super stable and fast. If wind kicks up you’ll appreciate the foot pedals over paddling. Pricey but well worth it compass is around 2k but only weighs 60lbs so we throw them on our boats it’s a blast...3-4mph no matter how much wind


I've used them before, and I don't think that will not work for my purposes. We're talking a 20 mile run just to put the kayak/SUP in the water s it has to be mothershiped and I'm looking for something a lot easier to transport, not harder or the same.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m probably gonna ruffle some feathers with this one but I personally don’t consider the Hobies or any other pedal drive boat type craft a kayak or an SUP. Those are basically paddle boats like one would see at a theme park.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

hookemdano said:


> Interested in your shallow water skeg. That’s been something I’ve wanted to change on my 12hd. I can get shallower w my 18’ skiff than I can w my paddleboard.


I made this one out of glass and one layer of kevlar


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

GaG8tor said:


> I’m probably gonna ruffle some feathers with this one but I personally don’t consider the Hobies or any other pedal drive boat type craft a kayak or an SUP. Those are basically paddle boats like one would see at a theme park.


Ruffle away...I call them "cheaters".


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

In this situation I would vote SUP, no question. IMO the only reason why most would prefer to fish from a kayak over a SUP would be the ability to cover water and travel distances, but this is a non-issue in this case using a mothership. I would use a lightweight fiberglass or inflatable SUP so it is easy to get in and out of the boat, and keep them super simple. Personally I have a BOTE HD inflatable that has been awesome.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

As if oyster bars in 10K Islands backcountry are not bad enough, there is just something about being alone on an inflatable SUP further south in ENP's no motor zones that are infested with gators and saltwater crocs that doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

I didn't read through all the posts but..... an inflatable SUP is certainly the way to go in my opinion. You can inflate it or not.... just inflate when you arrive with a electric pump 

Some people might think ISUP's are just toys but I own 5 of them personally and have put them through a lot of junk and never had an issue.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Half Shell said:


> As if oyster bars in 10K Islands backcountry are not bad enough, there is just something about being alone on an inflatable SUP further south in ENP's no motor zones that are infested with gators and saltwater crocs that doesn't sit well with me.


What he said, seems like an aggressive back country gator someone’s been feeding could roll right up on a SUP wondering what’s up for SUPper! Not to mention the occasional Nile crocodile previously reported to have been found in the glades which are supposedly all removed by the ever reliable FWC. Let’s see hmmm do I really want to chance whether they are there or not?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I purchased a paddle board today with the same idea. Bring it on my hpx 18 for the ultra skinny water and for no motor zones. Seemed like a pretty good deal so I jumped on it. It’s extremely light.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

k3, I made a very a.m.iPad com for my SUP to that one from 16gage aluminum, worked pretty well.
I also tried several others,modified a couple abs/glass y during them down, an d tried a flexible soft silicone like material river running fin... That design is very similar to the "Hippies..." fin that sells for $ 170. 

Movies or other pedal versions imo.just won't work in areas that you would want to motherhood into.
Sure you and paddle than but that defeats the purpose of the e,pensive pedals. 

Even with the shallower waterfins, I could always get into skinnier water with my kayak or canoe.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

K3anderson said:


> I made this one out of glass and one layer of kevlar
> View attachment 117600


 That looks pretty great. I wanted the bonefish hippies skeg but the price seemed really high for what you got. I sent them a question regarding the better model for my board and they were not helpful at all.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

hookemdano said:


> That looks pretty great. I wanted the bonefish hippies skeg but the price seemed really high for what you got. I sent them a question regarding the better model for my board and they were not helpful at all.


Damn hippies.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> What he said, seems like an aggressive back country gator someone’s been feeding could roll right up on a SUP wondering what’s up for SUPper! Not to mention the occasional Nile crocodile previously reported to have been found in the glades which are supposedly all removed by the ever reliable FWC. Let’s see hmmm do I really want to chance whether they are there or not?



Have there been any reports of gators or crocs biting other vessels?


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

The hippies better model,assume you mean the longer model... Is just that longer.
Before ordering make sure the bottom of your board is flat as long as that fin is,most are not. You do not want a gap between the board and the leading edge of your fin or it will pick up grass and also create cavitation/noise. Lay a lo g level on the bottom of your board on the fin box several inches forward and rear. Most fin boxes are slotted about 10" long, the shorter BFH is 14" I believe.

DragonFly has a shallow water fin option as well, but is proprietary,specific to the DragonFly boards, it is 4" deep and about 24" long but it works. ...


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

dranrab said:


> Have there been any reports of gators or crocs biting other vessels?


Every croc I've ever come across leaves immediately upon seeing me, most are in the 5'-7' range and thats not to say they are all that timid. I personally have never heard of any encounters in or around the upper keys. My buddies ran across a proper 12' a couple weeks ago around card sound, said he wasn't in hurry to get out of the way but had no interest in them eventually moving on. Ironically, that same friend was almost knocked off his SUP when a manatee bumped him from underneath the board...at 11pm in the night, same area on card sound.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

dranrab said:


> Have there been any reports of gators or crocs biting other vessels?


There was a post in here of guy fishing Tamiami Trail and had a Gator pretty near run up on his SUP(per), said it spooked him a bit.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I found a video the other day of a lady kayaking in the Everglades and her inflatable yak was attacked by a saltwater croc. It punctured it and she was sinking and managed to climb onto some mangroves and was able to call for help. I don't know the timeline or exact location but the video was on youtube.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

krash said:


> The hippies better model,assume you mean the longer model... Is just that longer.
> Before ordering make sure the bottom of your board is flat as long as that fin is,most are not. You do not want a gap between the board and the leading edge of your fin or it will pick up grass and also create cavitation/noise. Lay a lo g level on the bottom of your board on the fin box several inches forward and rear. Most fin boxes are slotted about 10" long, the shorter BFH is 14" I believe.
> 
> DragonFly has a shallow water fin option as well, but is proprietary,specific to the DragonFly boards, it is 4" deep and about 24" long but it works. ...


Yep. Typo and thanks for your reply.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Half Shell said:


> I found a video the other day of a lady kayaking in the Everglades and her inflatable yak was attacked by a saltwater croc. It punctured it and she was sinking and managed to climb onto some mangroves and was able to call for help. I don't know the timeline or exact location but the video was on youtube.


How much better off would she have been if it had bitten a hole in a roto molded kayak?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't know but a rotomolded kayak does not count on pressurized air to float. I guess that would depend on it was below the waterline and became swamped.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

I've been on the fence about this Bote product....inflatable kayak, but can remove the seat section and it can be used as a paddle board. Experience is that anything that does 2 things ends up being average at both, but I'm also not out to do either yoga poses or river running so it may work for me. I don't have either paddleboard or kayak right now, so am considering. Thoughts?

https://www.boteboard.com/products/lono-aero?variant=29225217294454


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

EsteroS said:


> I've been on the fence about this Bote product....inflatable kayak, but can remove the seat section and it can be used as a paddle board. Experience is that anything that does 2 things ends up being average at both, but I'm also not out to do either yoga poses or river running so it may work for me. I don't have either paddleboard or kayak right now, so am considering. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.boteboard.com/products/lono-aero?variant=29225217294454


I can see your point about being able to do both, and agree. However I have not personally been on one to confirm or deny. As someone who fishes from an ISUP i can say that having a keel to prevent hull slap is really appealing to me with this product. In addition there looks to be a decent amount of deck space to configure as you like if to be used as an SUP. I.E. put a cooler/dry box down and youve got a seat/poling platform. Negatives: high sides could be a little more challenging to paddle in windier conditions.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Have yall seen the racks that go on the mothership to hold your SUP on sideways. Looks like that would make it real easy to transport


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Mike Haydon said:


> Have yall seen the racks that go on the mothership to hold your SUP on sideways. Looks like that would make it real easy to transport


I've seen the Manta Racks that I think you're talking about. They're very nice but would require me to install another set of rod holders half-way up my gunwales that would always interfere with my rod storage. I'm not inclined to do that.


----------



## Woundup (Jun 6, 2020)

KurtActual said:


> I'd get a Diablo Paddlesports Amigo. It's a kayak that thinks it's a SUP.
> 
> https://paddleboardsurf.com/stand-up-paddle-board-for-fishing/


Agreed. They make some serious vessels. I definitely think they are more of a boat or skiff than a paddle board. Which makes sense because they are expensive for a paddle board, but cheap for a boat.


----------

